# Not sure if it is a joke...



## richtee (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd consider buying one...LOL!

http://www.mathlete.com/portfolio/wakeNbacon.php


----------



## biggiesize (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd need more than one piece of bacon. One would just "TICK" me off.


----------



## richtee (Aug 6, 2008)

ooooouch!


----------



## krusher (Aug 6, 2008)

that just mite work on my son,  I have a very bad habit of waking up about 5:45 every morning, dont even have an alarm.


----------



## grothe (Aug 6, 2008)

Now if it was smoking bacon.........still better that wakin up to that &%#*^%# rooster!!!!


----------

